# Problem mit mplayer

## oliver2104

Hallo,

hab zb. zwei verschiedene *.mpg Dateien mit der gleichen Auflösung.

die erste lässt sich mit mplayer sehr gut abspielen. 

-> codec info

```

Stream 0

  Type: Audio

  Codec: MPEG Audio layer 1/2/3 (mpga)

  Channels: Stereo

  Sample rate: 48000 Hz

  Bitrate: 384 kb/s

Stream 1

  Type: Video

  Codec: MPEG-1/2 Video (mpgv)

  Resolution: 720x576

  Frame rate: 50

  Decoded format: Planar 4:2:0 YUV

```

bei der zweiten Datei bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz, nur der Ton ist zu hören

-> codec info

```

Stream 0

  Type: Video

  Codec: MPEG-1/2 Video (mpgv)

  Resolution: 720x576

  Frame rate: 50

  Decoded format: Planar 4:2:0 YUV

Stream 1

  Type: Audio

  Codec: MPEG Audio layer 1/2/3 (mpga)

  Channels: Stereo

  Sample rate: 48000 Hz

  Bitrate: 224 kb/s

```

Wichtig wär für mich die zweite Variante direkt mit mplayer abzuspielen.

Denn dieses Format wird von meiner Fernsehkarte in Echtzeit auf /dev/video0 geliefert

und möchte gern

```

mplayer /dev/video0

```

ausführen.

Bitte um Hilfe

----------

## Christian99

ist es dvb? das unterstützt mplayer auch direkt.

channels.conf datei erzeugen und nach ~/.mplayer und dann mplayer dvb://<channel-name>

----------

## oliver2104

hab eine Hauppauge PVR 350 TV-Karte, das ist eine

schon ältere analoge Karte, hab auch noch immer einen analogen

Kabelfernsehanschluss, die Karte funktioniert auch einwandfrei,

die Kanäle (Frequenzen)  kann ich mit ivtv-tune problemlos wechseln.

Suche jetzt nur nach einem Program welches den Stream unter /dev/video0

vernünftig wiedergeben kann.

Hab schon folgendes ausprobiert:

```

mplayer /dev/video0 

```

da bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz, nur der Ton ist zu hören

und mplayer meldet ständig: Error while decoding frame!

```

xine /dev/video0

```

geht auch nicht, weil xine engine error -> no demuxer plugin available to handle '/dev/video0'

Einzig

```

ffplay /dev/video0

```

funktioniert ganz gut, braucht aber sehr lange beim Start und beim Kanalwechsel.

Kann mich aber an eine meiner früheren gentoo-installationen erinnern,

da hat das mit dem mplayer gut geklappt, kriegs jetzt aber nicht mehr hin

bin dankbar für alle Tips

----------

## Finswimmer

Zeig mal den Output von mplayer, wenn du den Stream abspielst.

Zeige bitte auch die USE-Flags von mplayer.

----------

## oliver2104

Das kann ich gerne machen

Output von mplayer /dev/video0

```

MPlayer 1.1-4.5.4 (C) 2000-2012 MPlayer Team

MMX2 supported but disabled

Playing /dev/video0.

libavformat version 53.32.100 (external)

Cannot seek backward in linear streams!

Seek failed

Cannot seek backward in linear streams!

Seek failed

( diese Meldung wiederholt sich noch ca. 20 mal ) 

Cannot seek backward in linear streams!

Seek failed

MPEG-PS file format detected.

VIDEO:  MPEG2  720x576  (aspect 2)  25.000 fps  8000.0 kbps (1000.0 kbyte/s)

Load subtitles in /dev/

==========================================================================

Opening video decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

libavcodec version 53.61.100 (external)

Selected video codec: [ffmpeg2] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg MPEG-2)

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Opening audio decoder: [mpg123] MPEG 1.0/2.0/2.5 layers I, II, III

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 224.0 kbit/14.58% (ratio: 28000->192000)

Selected audio codec: [mpg123] afm: mpg123 (MPEG 1.0/2.0/2.5 layers I, II, III)

==========================================================================

[AO OSS] audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: No such file or directory

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Starting playback...

[VD_FFMPEG] Trying pixfmt=0.

Could not find matching colorspace - retrying with -vf scale...

Opening video filter: [scale]

The selected video_out device is incompatible with this codec.

Try appending the scale filter to your filter list,

e.g. -vf spp,scale instead of -vf spp.

[VD_FFMPEG] Trying pixfmt=1.

Could not find matching colorspace - retrying with -vf scale...

Opening video filter: [scale]

The selected video_out device is incompatible with this codec.

Try appending the scale filter to your filter list,

e.g. -vf spp,scale instead of -vf spp.

Movie-Aspect is 1.33:1 - prescaling to correct movie aspect.

VO: [xv] 720x576 => 768x576 Planar YV12 

[mpeg2video @ 0xb6b09cc0]warning: first frame is no keyframe

[VD_FFMPEG] DRI failure.

[mpeg2video @ 0xb6b09cc0]get_buffer() failed (stride changed)

Error while decoding frame!

[mpeg2video @ 0xb6b09cc0]get_buffer() failed (stride changed)

Error while decoding frame!

( ab da gehts praktisch endlos so weiter )

```

die USE-Flags von mplayer

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] media-video/mplayer-1.1-r1  USE="X a52 aalib alsa cdio dga dts dv dvb dvd dvdnav enca encode faad

ftp gif iconv ipv6 jpeg jpeg2k libass libmpeg2 live mad mmx mng mp3 network openal opengl osdmenu oss png pvr quicktime

rar  real rtc sdl shm speex sse sse2 theora toolame tremor truetype twolame unicode v4l vorbis win32codecs x264 xanim

xinerama xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc -3dnow -3dnowext (-altivec) (-aqua) -bidi -bindist -bl -bluray -bs2b -cddb -cdparanoia

-cpudetection -debug -directfb -doc -dxr3 -faac -fbcon -ggi -gsm -jack -joystick -ladspa -libcaca -lirc -lzo -md5sum 

-mmxext -nas -nut -pnm -pulseaudio -radio -rtmp -samba -ssse3 -tga -vdpau -vidix -zoran" 

VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx" 0 kB

```

----------

